# Input Lag PC-Monitor <> HDTV



## facopse (20. August 2012)

Wie wir alle wissen, hat jeder LCD/TFT oder Plasmabildschirm einen Inputlag.
In den letzten 6-7 Jahren hatte ich mit vielen verschiedenen Modellen zu tun und mir ist dabei eines aufgefallen:
So gut wie jeder HDTV verfügt über einen (deutlich) spürbaren Input Lag, bei den meisten PC-Monitoren hingegen ist ein Input Lag nur auf dem Papier feststellbar.
Besonders bei niedrigeren Auflösungen, die erst auf die native Auflösung des Bildschirms hochgerechnet werden müssen, gehen die meisten TVs total in die Knie, während man beim PC-Monitor kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt. Zwar gibt es einen sogenannten "Spielemodus", der den Input Lag meist spürbar reduziert. Dennoch ist er fast immer noch spürbar vorhanden.
Was macht nun den Unterschied aus? Warum schafft es nur eine Handvoll HDTVs, den Input Lag subjektiv verschwinden zu lassen, während dieses Problem nur bei den allerwenigsten PC-Monitoren besteht?


----------



## beercarrier (20. August 2012)

nunja ich hab das nicht studiert, aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe liegt es daran das ein monitor die signale der graka so ausgibt wie er sie bekommen hat während ein tv die ganzen bilder erst mal aufhübscht, d.h. bildverbesserungprogramme bzw routinen bzw prozessoren sind verantwortlich sowie tolle zwischenbildberechnung.


----------



## facopse (20. August 2012)

Daran habe ich auch bereits gedacht. Aber dient der Spielemodus nicht dazu, dass diese überflüssigen Berechnungen abgeschaltet werden? Bei meinem Samsung TV werden jedenfalls im Spielemodus alle "Bildaufhübschungsoptionen" ausgegraut, was dafür spricht. Dennoch ist ein überaus deutlich spürbarer Input Lag bei älteren Konsolen vorhanden. (Jump 'n' Runs wie Super Mario World sind nahezu unspielbar, selbst mit zwischengeschaltetem Upscaler)


----------



## beercarrier (20. August 2012)

naja die infos müssen ja trotzdem verarbeitet werden. es sind keine röhrenmonitore wo die bildsignale "mechanisch" umgesetzt werden, sobald skaliert werden muss, läuft eben eine gewisse "aufbereitungsroutine". z.b. 1024*768 -> fullhd. außerdem denke ich das die fernseher probleme mit dem ankommenden frameraten haben, vlt wird da auch im vergeich zu pc-monitoren bei hardware/software gespart, den eigentlich müssen tv´s ja nur konstant 100, 60, 50 und 24hz wiedergeben und viele haben da schon aussetzer. z.b der tv meines bruders kann nur 50 und 24hz.


----------



## facopse (20. August 2012)

Klar, die Daten werden natürlich alle verarbeitet und "rutschen" nicht so durch wie bei den Röhren. Aber das Thema habe ich ja auch schon angesprochen. Während beim TV eine niedrigere Auflösung teilweise dazu führt, dass alte Spiele wie 2D-Jump 'n' Runs völlig unspielbar sind, kann man beim PC-Monitor den Mauszeiger unter VGA-Auflösung immer nöch höchst präzise führen.
Das mit der Bildwiederholrate ist ein sehr interessanter Ansatz.
Aber andererseits muss auch ein PC-Monitor konstant seine 60 Hz, 75 Hz oder 120 Hz beibehalten, unabhängig der FPS-Schwankungen.
Wenn ich noch weiter denke: Übernimmt diese Arbeit nicht die Grafikkarte? In den Treibern lege ich die Bildwiederholrate des angeschlossenen Monitors fest. An dieser Stelle sollte der Grafikkarte klar sein, dass sie nur noch bspw. 60 Hz ausgeben darf. Völlig egal, ob ich ingame gerade 30 oder 300 FPS habe. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Monitor mit derartigen Schwankungen klar käme.
Edit: Oder ist es ein "bis zu 60 Hz", also dass sich die Grafikkarte ein 60 Hz-Limit setzt? Da meint man erst, man kennt sich mit dem Thema wunderbar aus, und dann stellt man sich doch die fundamentalsten Fragen


----------



## beercarrier (20. August 2012)

mmh vlt kannst du die frage ja noch mal im prad.de forum stellen?


----------



## dSaster (21. August 2012)

facopse schrieb:


> Aber andererseits muss auch ein PC-Monitor konstant seine 60 Hz, 75 Hz oder 120 Hz beibehalten, unabhängig der FPS-Schwankungen.
> Wenn ich noch weiter denke: Übernimmt diese Arbeit nicht die Grafikkarte? In den Treibern lege ich die Bildwiederholrate des angeschlossenen Monitors fest. An dieser Stelle sollte der Grafikkarte klar sein, dass sie nur noch bspw. 60 Hz ausgeben darf. Völlig egal, ob ich ingame gerade 30 oder 300 FPS habe. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Monitor mit derartigen Schwankungen klar käme.
> Edit: Oder ist es ein "bis zu 60 Hz", also dass sich die Grafikkarte ein 60 Hz-Limit setzt? Da meint man erst, man kennt sich mit dem Thema wunderbar aus, und dann stellt man sich doch die fundamentalsten Fragen



Ein Spiel bzw. dessen Engine oder besser noch der Treiber pinselt ja nicht direkt auf den Bildschirm. Von Framebuffern bzw. doublebuffering hast du sicher schon was gehört.
Grundsätzlich gibt es den Frontbuffer und Backbuffer.
Die Spieleengine baut das Bild Schritt für Schritt im Backbuffer auf. Ist das Bild fertig gerendert wird Front und Backbuffer gewechselt.
Der Frontbuffer wird mit der eingestellten Refreshrate des Monitores von Grafikkarte zu Monitor übertragen und wird anschließend wieder als Backbuffer genutzt und umgekehrt. 
Bei deaktiviertem V-Sync wird Front und Backbuffer abhängig von der FPS gewechselt und 
bei aktivem V-Sync abhängig von der Refreshrate des Moniors.
Die Tearing und Tripplebuffering Geschichte bitte googlen bzw. bei Wikipedia nachlesen. Ist sicher alles bereits sehr ausführlich beschrieben wenn es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Superwip (21. August 2012)

Zunächst muss man festhalten, dass bei der Entwicklung TVs im Gegensatz zum Monitoren keinerlei Wert auf den Inputlag gelegt wird- denn in Filmen oder beim Fernsehen ist er ja nicht weiter relevant.

Abgesehen davon besitzen TVs (meist) einfach eine aufwendigere Ansteuerungselektronik, die u.Ä. für die sogenannten Bild_verbesserungsverfahren_ (da sie das Bild vor allem auch _verfälschen_ bin ich auch in Filmen, vor allem bei Blu-Ray Filmen kein Freund solcher Tricks) benötigt wird, das Bild wird dabei häufig von komplexen und leistungsfähigen DSPs analysiert und "aufgehübscht", das dauert aber ein paar Frames. Die Berühmte Zwischenbildberechnung verursacht außerdem auch prinzipiell einen zusätzlichen Lag von mindestens einem Frame (bei einem 60Hz Eingangssignal also immerhin alleine 16,6ms).

Auch wenn man die Bild_verbesserung_ ausschaltet sinkt der Lag häufig nicht oder nur geringfügig, denn das Bildsignal wird nach wie vor von der selben (unnötig) komplexen Elektronik verarbeitet. Ja nach Ausführung der Elektronik und ihrer Programmierung kann es sogar sein, dass der Lang überhaupt nicht sinkt.

Bei PC Monitoren gibt es keine Bildverbesserungsverfahren, ein niedriger Lag ist dafür ein wichtiges Feature; ein sehr hoher Lag, wie er bei vielen TVs vorkommt kann sogar beim normalen Arbeiten stören, beim Spielen und manchen anderen zeitkritischen Anwendungen kann auch ein viel kleinerer Lag ein Problem darstellen, das haben mittlerweile auch die Hersteller erkannt und optimieren die Monitore gezielt auf einen möglichst niedrigen Inputlag.



> Aber andererseits muss auch ein PC-Monitor konstant seine 60 Hz, 75 Hz oder 120 Hz beibehalten, unabhängig der FPS-Schwankungen.
> Wenn ich noch weiter denke: Übernimmt diese Arbeit nicht die Grafikkarte?


 
Ja, wie dSaster auch etwas genauer erklärt hat gibt die GraKa immer nur die eingestellte Bildwiederholfrequenz aus.


----------



## facopse (22. August 2012)

Sehr interessant. Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!


----------

